#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-11-08
<mrand> Don't forget to duck tonight.
<Linden940> why?
<mrand> Close Asteroid - it is cutting across the moons orbit around the earth
<Linden940> do you know what time? I have to see this lol
<mrand> it'll be quite hard to see from what I understand.
<Linden940> I just went an told my brothers
<Linden940> well that sucks...its so close but hard to see
<Linden940> oo damm its about to happen in 13mins
<mrand> sooner than I thought.  Sun's out - no way we'll see it
<Linden940> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/08/asteroid-earth-2011-november-yu55_n_1081710.html?ref=green
<Linden940> go to that link...its a live feed
<Linden940> well...did not see anything outside
<Linden940> time to watch the live feed I recorded on my desktop lol
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-06
<fixmypc956> hello everyone
<fixmypc956> im back for some more help
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-07
<Ardonel> wow, showing up in here for help when most people work a daytime job... and then not leaving any kind of information about the problem or a way to contact him... sure makes it difficult...
<Ardonel> anyone know what he needed last time?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-05
<wheresdave> anyone alive?
<thebwt> yes...
<thebwt> :(
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-10
<tiwake> well, election happened
<tiwake> <3
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-11
<tiwake> Ardonel: looks like my dad is willing to loan me another few thousand for a usable car
<Ardonel> tiwake: what are you thinking of getting?
<tiwake> Ardonel: ideally a 2008 or newer ford with a manual transmission
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-12
<tiwake> Ardonel: http://i.imgur.com/Jg0gWBo.gifv
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-13
<tiwake> wish I could get this right now https://lubbock.craigslist.org/cto/5874604643.html
